# JETI Spectraval VIS Spectroradiometers Announced



## ConnecTED

JETI has announced the addition of 2 new Spectroradiometers to the JETI probes family.

These meters has been demonstrated already at Laser World of Photonics exhibition @ Munich (22-25 Jun 2015) and they they will be available @ IBC 2015, The World's Premier Broadcast Technology Event @ Amsterdam (11-15 September 2015). I will update this thread about any further news / availability / pricing once they will be available.

JETI's Spectraval is a compact spectroradiometer for the visible spectral range.

It is available in a version without display (1501) and one with display (1511).

Both can be used for spectral Radiance measurement with a measuring angle of 2°.

The actual measuring area is marked by a red circle.

*Advantages:*

Compact solutions
Fast measurement
Precise results due to high quality
spectrograph and NIST traceable calibration
Comfortable handling due to Bluetooth connection

*Examples for applications:*

Calibration of broadcast monitors
Color adjustment of digital projectors
Measurement of LED displays










*Spectraval 1511* can be operated in stand alone mode or in connection with a computer.

Spectraval 1511 displays the following values:

Luminance, Radiance
xy and u´v´ coordinates, RGB values
Dominate wavelength, color purity
Correlated Color Temperature
Color Rendering Index
Radiometric spectrum










*Spectraval 1501* always needs a computer, but can be used with several special programs, e.g. for monitor calibration.

*Specifications*

Optical parameters

Spectral range: 380 ... 780 nm
Optical bandwidth: 4.5 nm
Wavelength resolution: 1 nm
Digital electronic resolution: 16 bit ADC
Viewing angle: 1,8°
Measuring distance/diameter: 20 cm - 6 mm; 100 cm - 31 mm

Measuring values Spectral Radiance

Total luminance / total Radiance
Chromaticity coordinates x,y; u’,v’
Correlated Color Temperature, color purity
Color Rendering Index, RGB and other

Measuring ranges and accuracies

Measuring range luminance: 0.1 ... 150 000 cd/m2 (Ill. A) / 0.1 … 100 000 cd/ m2 (typical white LED)
Luminance accuracy: 2 % (@ 100 cd/m2 and Ill. A)
Luminance repeatability: 1 %
Chromaticity accuracy: 0.002 x, y (Ill.A)
Color repeatability: 0.0005 x, y (Ill.A)
CCT repeatability: 20 K (Ill.A)
Wavelength accuracy: 0.5 nm

Other technical data

Dispersive element: Imaging grating (flat field)
Light receiving element: CCD line array 2048 pixels (binned)
Power supply: Battery and USB powered
Interface: USB 2.0 fullspeed, specbos 1501 optional with LAN
Dimensions: spectraval 1501 140 mm x80 mm x 70 mm / spectraval 1511 140 mm x115 mm x 70 mm
Weight: spectraval 1501 400 g / spectraval 1511 500 g
Operating conditions Temperature: 10 ... 40 °C
Humidity: < 85 % relative humidity at 35 °C
Accessories (included): PC software JETI LiVal for Windows 7/ 8/ XP/ Vista, DLL’s, USB cable and trigger connector, Calibration certificate, operation instructions, Tripod, transport box, Calibration NIST traceable
Recommended interval: 1 year


----------



## ConnecTED

JETI will present their new Spectraval 1501 spectroradiometer @ IBC 2015, The World's Premier Broadcast Technology Event @ Amsterdam (11-15 September 2015). 

The retail prices for these news meters will be:

5.500 Euros for JETI Spectraval 1501

7.000 Euros for JETI Spectraval 1511


----------



## ConnecTED

New Firmware update for JETI Spectraval 1501 Owners (Version: 1.0.0) has been released @ 07 December 2016.

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/software-updates/69-downloads/software-updates/211-software-firmware


----------



## ConnecTED

There some new firmware updates, while they released today, the have earlier dates per model because JETI was testing them before releasing them to public.

JETI Specbos 1201 Firmware Version: 2.2.3 (10 August 2017)

JETI Specbos 1211 Firmware Version: 3.2.9 (28 July 2017)

JETI Spectraval 1501 Firmware Version: 1.4.0) (07 August 2017)

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/software-updates/69-downloads/software-updates/211-software-firmware


----------



## ConnecTED

JETI Spectraval 1511 Firmware Version: 1.4.1 (31 August 2017) just released...

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/software-updates/69-downloads/software-updates/211-software-firmware


----------



## ConnecTED

JETI Spectraval 1501 & 1511 Firmware Version: 1.4.3 (6 September 2017) just released...

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/software-updates/69-downloads/software-updates/211-software-firmware


----------



## ConnecTED

There some new firmware updates, while they released before 3 days, the have earlier dates per model because JETI was testing them before releasing them to public.

JETI Spectraval 1511 Firmware Version: 1.6.0) (26 March 2018)

JETI Spectraval 1501 Firmware Version: 1.6.0) (26 March 2018)

+ JETI FirmProg 1.6.0 (26 March 2018)

Download Link: http://www.jeti.com/cms/index.php/s...nloads/software-updates/211-software-firmware


----------

